# Fort Allen Indiana Antique tractor Assoc site



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This isn't really about a specific show, but this site has great photos of past shows put on by the Fort Allen Antique Farm Equip. Assoc. I'd recommend checking this site in the future for 20054 shows as they are scheduled. There are also informative links on old engine restoration here. Overall a good resourse!

Here is a link:
http://www.oldengine.org/members/rotigel/


----------

